# What is the process of buying a car in Germany?



## banadoora

Hello.

I am a Canadian who moved to Germany for work purposes. While I love biking all over town, it really isn't that feasible in the winter times and a car has become quite a necessity. I was wondering if anyone can provide some insight as to the process of buying a car for expats. I would assume that one can own a car in Germany with a foreign passport. I have already changed my Canadian license into a German one. 

Would there be anything different for expats, such as myself, owning a car?

Many thanks!


----------



## James3214

It's quite easy. Just take your id (passport), the proof of ownership and insurance (at least third party) down to your local 'Kfz-Zulassungstelle' and pick up your licence plates to fix on the car. Sometimes the car might need an inspection (TUV) if it has expired. You have a German licence so it shouldn't be too difficult. 
I sold my (imported) car that was registered here 5 years ago and go everywhere by bike now, even in the winter, but living down in Freiburg I can understand that it might be a bit colder!


----------



## banadoora

James3214 said:


> It's quite easy. Just take your id (passport), the proof of ownership and insurance (at least third party) down to your local 'Kfz-Zulassungstelle' and pick up your licence plates to fix on the car. Sometimes the car might need an inspection (TUV) if it has expired. You have a German licence so it shouldn't be too difficult.
> I sold my (imported) car that was registered here 5 years ago and go everywhere by bike now, even in the winter, but living down in Freiburg I can understand that it might be a bit colder!


Thanks...for your answer. It's not the cold that bothers me, its the constant rain which the city seems to get. Biking in the rain is just not fun particularly when drivers don't consider you on the road and just splash you all over the place.


----------



## fishooX

Well I would say you need a car only to travel around Germany but you definitely you do not need one for moving around in a city, the transportation system is great in all cities !!


----------

